# NaPoWriMo 2022



## Darren White (Mar 10, 2022)

This year, 2022, WF will again participate in NaPoWriMo

Why not join WF's 2022 NaPoWriMo challenge? 
*Please register your interest by replying to this thread.



*

The challenge will be hosted on this NaPoWriMo forum or, *if you want to protect your first publishing rights, we also have a **NaPoWriMo workshop*.

You can chat about NaPoWriMo with fellow poets around the '*Round Table*'
The challenge commences on the 1st April, so please do not post poems beforehand, they will be removed.

New members, please contact me for posting access.
Only members who have completed the full 30 days will be issued an award.

Any questions please shout!

I hope to see you all on April 1, 2022.


----------



## tonsonenotany (Mar 15, 2022)

Please sign me up!


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Mar 15, 2022)

I'm in again this year!


----------



## TL Murphy (Mar 16, 2022)

I’m in.


----------



## Sara Ella (Mar 18, 2022)

I will try


----------



## S J Ward (Mar 21, 2022)

Something challenging, I'll give it a go. Thank you


----------



## Darren White (Mar 21, 2022)

Nine more days before we start. Great that you will participate


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 22, 2022)

hollah!

um.
request approval for early thread/index prep
and
possible week between post window.

not that anything could be more complex
than last year.
no.
wouldn't even think it.

plsnthx,


----------



## SillyDilly88 (Mar 22, 2022)

Why not, I need to stretch my competitive muscle.


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm in.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 23, 2022)

-xXx- said:


> hollah!
> 
> um.
> request approval for early thread/index prep
> ...


As always, you know you have extra special permission


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 23, 2022)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal (Mar 25, 2022)

A yes from my side. Thanks Darren for bringing it again... 

Ritu


----------



## BudJones (Mar 26, 2022)

Darren White said:


> This year, 2022, WF will again participate in NaPoWriMo
> 
> Why not join WF's 2022 NaPoWriMo challenge?
> *Please register your interest by replying to this thread.
> ...


I am down...I was a member years ago...this is a new account. Pls help with postings.


----------



## petergrimes (Mar 27, 2022)

Hello, 

yes Na Po last year was great fun, highly recommended, I'm in, though I'm busy so I'll have to see how it goes!

Anybody who is even slightly interested... go for it, sign up now. All the best pG


----------



## apple (Mar 28, 2022)

I've never tried it, but I'll give it a go. One poem a day for thirty days?  Yikes!


----------



## Gofa (Mar 28, 2022)

Yes from me too
I will do it 
Damn the expense


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Mar 29, 2022)

Even though it 'bout killed me last year, I'll try it again this year. Thanks, Darin! But like last year, I'm still confused about whether I sign up here or NaPoWriMo Workshop. Do I sign up with both or just the one (NaPoWriMo )since I'd want to protect my first publishing rights)?


----------



## Darren White (Mar 30, 2022)

Pamelyn Casto said:


> Even though it 'bout killed me last year, I'll try it again this year. Thanks, Darin! But like last year, I'm still confused about whether I sign up here or NaPoWriMo Workshop. Do I sign up with both or just the one (NaPoWriMo )since I'd want to protect my first publishing rights)?





Darren White said:


> The challenge will be hosted on this NaPoWriMo forum or, *if you want to protect your first publishing rights, we also have a **NaPoWriMo workshop*.


Hi Pam,
Good to see you participate gain this year. You only have to post in the workshop, as I quoted above. That's sufficient. It will work


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 30, 2022)

I always lay in a good stock of backstory work with NaPoem.  I'm in.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 31, 2022)

We're almost ready to start. Some of us start in a few hours (Australia), Europe will follow, and finally the US.
I for sure will enjoy the ride!


----------



## River Rose (Mar 31, 2022)

I will join. I can do it. Happy to b along for the ride!!!! I never want to miss an adventure. Who knows where it may lead…


----------



## River Rose (Mar 31, 2022)

Do we post the poems here????


----------



## RosesPoetryOfficial (Mar 31, 2022)

Sounds fun.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 1, 2022)

AND...
We started, good luck and have fun everyone!


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 3, 2022)

Giving this some more thought, I realise NaPo has come a few weeks too soon for me as I am still sorting out some real-life stuff and another writing project. I will be with you in spirit.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 3, 2022)

Hello, 3 days late 
but I can’t wait 
sign me up 
we’ll write some stuff


----------

